# Soooooo Hoping for pink....if its blue will i bond?



## elle1981

i have 3 beautiful children 2 girls and a boy and by a previous marriage. I am with a wonderful man and I am pregnant with our first child together (my fiance has a son who is 12) and I am desperate for a girl...to the point that I am so worried that I wont be able to bond with this baby if its a boy! 

I feel like I am being ridiculous and ungrateful. I have both already, it really shouldnt make a difference but I know my oh would love a girl. Plus I love my little man to bits but he's such a live wire, i would love that peace and quiet a little girl brings, not only that boys clothes and stuff are just so borrrrring! Girls stuff is always so pretty and cute. 

I am now struggling whether to find out the sex or stay team yellow... 1 side is that I have plenty of time to come round to the idea if it is a boy, but if I stay team yellow, after the labour and birth wont I just be pleased, happy and over the moon no matter what it is?

I feel so confused and ungrateful! :cry:

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## Sunnie1984

I completely understand how you feel. :flower:

Don't worry - once that baby is in your arms you will love him or her. Being disappointed if the baby is not a girl won't stop you bonding, you will love him. :thumbup:

We've stayed team yellow, and I wish that we'd found out now, but DH is adamant that we don't find out. I think because I don't want to feel even a second of disappointment when the baby is born if he's a boy. 

I think sometimes it's easier to find out in advance and get used to the idea. But then maybe if you wait then you won't feel that disappointment when the baby is given to you. 

It's complicated, and I don't think there's a right answer. Good luck. 

x


----------



## Naya69

I'm in the same boat I have two boys and everyone including myself are desperate for a little girl I know I will still bond with this baby even if he's a little boy but I will be so disappointed I will find out in two weeks I've booked an early gender scan to find out x


----------



## pinkribbon

I stayed team yellow this time round because I think when that baby is in my arms, I honestly won't care. I know I love him/her already anyway, but I get twinges of sadness that I may never have a girl. I think team yellow is hard but I stand by my decision :flow: 

You are lucky to have both sexes :)


----------



## elle1981

pinkribbon said:


> I stayed team yellow this time round because I think when that baby is in my arms, I honestly won't care. I know I love him/her already anyway, but I get twinges of sadness that I may never have a girl. I think team yellow is hard but I stand by my decision :flow:
> 
> You are lucky to have both sexes :)

That is totally why I am thinking of staying team yellow as when that little plump bundle is placed in my arms i wont care! 

And I know how lucky I am to have girls and a boy and it makes me feel even more irrational and spoilt brattish! 

Xx


----------



## pinkribbon

elle1981 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I stayed team yellow this time round because I think when that baby is in my arms, I honestly won't care. I know I love him/her already anyway, but I get twinges of sadness that I may never have a girl. I think team yellow is hard but I stand by my decision :flow:
> 
> You are lucky to have both sexes :)
> 
> That is totally why I am thinking of staying team yellow as when that little plump bundle is placed in my arms i wont care!
> 
> And I know how lucky I am to have girls and a boy and it makes me feel even more irrational and spoilt brattish!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Oh I didn't mean it in a nasty way! :hugs: Just that you are lucky and I am sort of jealous! :haha:


----------



## elle1981

pinkribbon said:


> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I stayed team yellow this time round because I think when that baby is in my arms, I honestly won't care. I know I love him/her already anyway, but I get twinges of sadness that I may never have a girl. I think team yellow is hard but I stand by my decision :flow:
> 
> You are lucky to have both sexes :)
> 
> That is totally why I am thinking of staying team yellow as when that little plump bundle is placed in my arms i wont care!
> 
> And I know how lucky I am to have girls and a boy and it makes me feel even more irrational and spoilt brattish!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't mean it in a nasty way! :hugs: Just that you are lucky and I am sort of jealous! :haha:Click to expand...

oh I know you didnt mean it horribly at all!! I dont even know why i feel so strongly! I love my little man soooo much hes adorable and it would be better for him to have a boy...its just deep down i know this is my last and I really want a last girl!! Its sooooo silly!! I am super lucky!!

And dont be jealous! As your team Yellow...it could be just what you want!! :hugs:

Elle x


----------



## pinkribbon

elle1981 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I stayed team yellow this time round because I think when that baby is in my arms, I honestly won't care. I know I love him/her already anyway, but I get twinges of sadness that I may never have a girl. I think team yellow is hard but I stand by my decision :flow:
> 
> You are lucky to have both sexes :)
> 
> That is totally why I am thinking of staying team yellow as when that little plump bundle is placed in my arms i wont care!
> 
> And I know how lucky I am to have girls and a boy and it makes me feel even more irrational and spoilt brattish!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't mean it in a nasty way! :hugs: Just that you are lucky and I am sort of jealous! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh I know you didnt mean it horribly at all!! I dont even know why i feel so strongly! I love my little man soooo much hes adorable and it would be better for him to have a boy...its just deep down i know this is my last and I really want a last girl!! Its sooooo silly!! I am super lucky!!
> 
> And dont be jealous! As your team Yellow...it could be just what you want!! :hugs:
> 
> Elle xClick to expand...

Depending on which way you look at things either sex has its benefits. :) have you decided yellow or are you finding out?

I suppose you are right, but I'm utterly convinced it's a boy!


----------



## elle1981

I think im staying team yellow...and after talking to my friends today its made me realise that as much as i would love a girl boys rock too! And i do adore my little man hes so loving and sweet. Hes always the first to give me a.cuddle if im.feeling poorly or sad! 

Whats meant to be is meant to be...and i am grateful that ive been blessed at all! 
I just need to remind myself of these things all the time and stop looking at girly things! 
Its all about the white now! hahahaha xx


----------



## pinkribbon

elle1981 said:


> I think im staying team yellow...and after talking to my friends today its made me realise that as much as i would love a girl boys rock too! And i do adore my little man hes so loving and sweet. Hes always the first to give me a.cuddle if im.feeling poorly or sad!
> 
> Whats meant to be is meant to be...and i am grateful that ive been blessed at all!
> I just need to remind myself of these things all the time and stop looking at girly things!
> Its all about the white now! hahahaha xx

I am in the same boat. If we don't have a girl this time though we never will! :(


----------



## elle1981

pinkribbon said:


> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> I think im staying team yellow...and after talking to my friends today its made me realise that as much as i would love a girl boys rock too! And i do adore my little man hes so loving and sweet. Hes always the first to give me a.cuddle if im.feeling poorly or sad!
> 
> Whats meant to be is meant to be...and i am grateful that ive been blessed at all!
> I just need to remind myself of these things all the time and stop looking at girly things!
> Its all about the white now! hahahaha xx
> 
> I am in the same boat. If we don't have a girl this time though we never will! :(Click to expand...

My oh is the same. He has a son from a previous relationship and I have my 2 girls and son from a previous marriage so its his only chance of having a girl! 
He def would like a girl but its not the be all and end all i dont think! 

X


----------



## pinkribbon

elle1981 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> I think im staying team yellow...and after talking to my friends today its made me realise that as much as i would love a girl boys rock too! And i do adore my little man hes so loving and sweet. Hes always the first to give me a.cuddle if im.feeling poorly or sad!
> 
> Whats meant to be is meant to be...and i am grateful that ive been blessed at all!
> I just need to remind myself of these things all the time and stop looking at girly things!
> Its all about the white now! hahahaha xx
> 
> I am in the same boat. If we don't have a girl this time though we never will! :(Click to expand...
> 
> My oh is the same. He has a son from a previous relationship and I have my 2 girls and son from a previous marriage so its his only chance of having a girl!
> He def would like a girl but its not the be all and end all i dont think!
> 
> XClick to expand...

You are definitely right there. We will both be lucky to just had healthy children :) when are you due?


----------



## elle1981

pinkribbon said:


> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> I think im staying team yellow...and after talking to my friends today its made me realise that as much as i would love a girl boys rock too! And i do adore my little man hes so loving and sweet. Hes always the first to give me a.cuddle if im.feeling poorly or sad!
> 
> Whats meant to be is meant to be...and i am grateful that ive been blessed at all!
> I just need to remind myself of these things all the time and stop looking at girly things!
> Its all about the white now! hahahaha xx
> 
> I am in the same boat. If we don't have a girl this time though we never will! :(Click to expand...
> 
> My oh is the same. He has a son from a previous relationship and I have my 2 girls and son from a previous marriage so its his only chance of having a girl!
> He def would like a girl but its not the be all and end all i dont think!
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> You are definitely right there. We will both be lucky to just had healthy children :) when are you due?Click to expand...

I'm due the 7th January. I know come september that it will fly by...sept to christmas always does. 

I think your ahead of me! When are you due?

Elle xx


----------



## pinkribbon

18th November :)


----------



## elle1981

wow its not long for you now!! That will whizzzzzz by!

How are you feeling now about everything gender wise? I had a weird dream last night that I had a beautiful baby sitting on a rug with gorgeous dark hair and a smile that lit her/his whole face up....but i couldnt work out the sex...he/she was wearing white and I was saying he but the baby looked like a girl with these big brown eyes! 

So I am still none the wiser! :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

I still have a really strong instinct I have another boy... But I'm trying to focus more on having a baby than having a son or daughter if that makes any sense :shrug: he/she has started properly booting me, enough to see so that's cheered me up!

I had a dream I went into labour prematurely on the sea front last night... Let's hope my dream isn't a premonition! I couldn't tell you boy or girl though! I woke up before they were born!


----------



## elle1981

pinkribbon said:


> I still have a really strong instinct I have another boy... But I'm trying to focus more on having a baby than having a son or daughter if that makes any sense :shrug: he/she has started properly booting me, enough to see so that's cheered me up!
> 
> I had a dream I went into labour prematurely on the sea front last night... Let's hope my dream isn't a premonition! I couldn't tell you boy or girl though! I woke up before they were born!

Thats how I am trying to deal with it too. Focus on having a healthy baby and the whole if its a boy thing....

I know deep down though that even if it is a boy...he was made with love and I will fall head over heels in love with him..and he was meant to be!

xx


----------



## kayyheyy

I really wanted a girl but found out last week im Team Blue! I have to admit when I see little girls I sometimes tear up... I know it may sound bad to those who dont understand.. but i know you ladies do.. its just so hard.. but I know I will love this baby no matter what


----------



## elle1981

kayyheyy said:


> I really wanted a girl but found out last week im Team Blue! I have to admit when I see little girls I sometimes tear up... I know it may sound bad to those who dont understand.. but i know you ladies do.. its just so hard.. but I know I will love this baby no matter what

I am with you there and I havent even found out yet, and I'm not even sure I'm going to yet, as I'm so scared of being miserable for the rest of my pg if its a boy. I went pram shopping/testing at the weekend and was cooing over all the girls bits...I even nearly bought a little dress..until I kicked myself! 
Seeing ladies with baby girls and all the girl announcements on b&b makes me jealous! 
And I feel totally irrational as I have both..2 girls and a boy who I adore equally. 
But I know this is my last pregnancy and I so want a girl! 

x


----------

